# Beady Eye



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok im a massive Oasis fan and have been since they first came on the scene in 91... so im listening to Beady Man live on 4 and I like it - could just be Oasis tbh!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Do you mean Beady Eye?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Heehee yeap! i was high on cough mixture and hot toddies! Sowwe


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

what i find funny about the Gallaghers is they hold the beatles up in such high esteem (basically they wanted to mimic them) and talk about how the evolved and grew,yet everything they release sounds almost the same.considering there hatred towards damon albarn, i think albarn is the one who has evolved and took far greater path diversions,whilst they have stayed almost still.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

They do sound just like updated oasis tunes!! Still think Noel was the better singer though, aint really a fan of Liam but he seems not bad with Beady Eye.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Beady Eye are good (massive oasis fan aswell) but if you listen to their whole album it's not the strongest, few good tracks, few average, few poor imo

looking forward to Noel's solo stuff when he gets his act together


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry to put a dampener on it for you but it's basically tracks that Noel didn't think were good enough for an Oasis album, if someone is a big enough fan of them (Oasis) they will no doubt love Beady Eye.

Oasis might have won the "Brit Pop" battle back in the mid 90's but without a shadow of a doubt Damon Albarn has won the war.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Stevie, im one of the ones that loved all the music back then  didnt have a fav so to speak...


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Oasis (and have all their back catalogue and been to see them several times) however - Beady Eye?

No thanks.


----------

